# Balkan Tour



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Montenegro













Unfortunately, it's already been dark so the pictures through Herceg Novi are not good. This is what you first see when entering Montenegro from Croatia:











Through Herceg Novi


----------



## Realek (Mar 19, 2006)

Snupix, I must agree with everyone else, this is some fu*king awsome stuff in every aspect! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

What kind of camera?


BTW in Macedonia (judging by your map), it seems that you didnt take the main road between Ohrid and Resen, but insted have taken the montanous road through Mount Galicica :rock:

Realy eagar to see the rest of your pics! kay:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

The beach of Jaz; here's where Budva hosts music concerts (The Rolling Stones, Madonna etc...)











Riviera:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Realek said:


> BTW in Macedonia (judging by your map), it seems that you didnt take the main road between Ohrid and Resen, but insted have taken the montanous road through Mount Galicica :rock:
> 
> Realy eagar to see the rest of your pics! kay:


Thanx 

Exactly, after sleeping in Oteševo I took the road through Mt. Galičica with fabulous views to the Ohrid lake... We'll get there. 

Camera I have used is Nikon D80. :cheers:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Budva, Montenegro's most beautiful coastal town I visited (haven't been to Kotor, though):















































Like from the James Bond movie


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Continuing along the coastal road, views from the car:












Sveti Stefan, unfortunately closed to public:





















Sveti Stefan and Budva in the background:











With the road:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Montenegro has excellent tourist signage on all the roads:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Tunnel Sozina (road from Podgorica) - coastal road intersection:




















To Podgorica:











Just before Bar, on the left the famous Beograd - Bar railway line:


----------



## ElUsurpador (Jun 25, 2007)

Amazing pics snupix!! Montenegro is beautifull, waiting for the next part :cheers:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Entering Bar:











And passing it by:




















Between Bar and Ulcinj:





























And finally a few pics around Ulcinj:











Notice the donkey


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

And we're leaving Montenegro for now at Sukobin/Muriqan border crossing to Albania. Some pics along the way:


































































Next: Albania


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

Beautiful pics snupix, looks like you had quite an adventure!:cheers:



> The beach of Jaz; here's where Budva hosts music concerts (The Rolling Stones, Madonna etc...)


You're very much up to date



> Welcome to *Budva, Montenegro's most beautiful coastal town* I visited (haven't been to Kotor, though):


:lol:


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

Snupix :applause::applause:

What a stunning photos :cheers: I am speechless :drool::master:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

CrazySerb said:


> :lol:


Am I wrong about Budva?


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Albania!

First impressions...















































Shkodër fortress










Crossing the Bunë (Bojana) river:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

The road Shkodër - Tiranë





























"Eso" :lol:











Near Lezhë





















Entering Tiranë






































The road from Tiranë to Durrës











Not only Egypt and Bosnia have pyramids :lol:





























Entering Durrës


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Some impressions from Durrës


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Entering Tiranë from Durrës


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Some shots from Tirana, before we continue south:










































































The university




















Train station


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

From Durrës to Fier











This is signed as motorway, but it's more an expressway with roundabouts in a few places:




















Surroundings











They continue to bulid the expressway to the South, I guess it's a part of the Adriatic - Ionian motorway from Slovenia to Greece, but unfortunately this will obviously not be a real motorway:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Btw. Macedonia has (okay, after Croatian ones) the prettiest girls in Europe


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Okay, now back on road - to Skopje


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Gostivar - Skopje


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Entering Skopje


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

New signage:















































The train station destroyed in the earthquake in 1963, now a museum.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skopje


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

A few shots of Skopje


























ž


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

And we continue towards Priština, last couple of shots in Macedonia:




















Next: Kosovo


----------



## vardar (Feb 26, 2008)

Definetely one of the best tours i've seen, You must be very patient to blur each and every licence plate but then you missed one in Skopje and then removed it :lol: 

Regarding girls well all i'll say is Croatian chicks rock


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

vardar said:


> Definetely one of the best tours i've seen, You must be very patient to blur each and every licence plate but then you missed one in Skopje and then removed it :lol:
> 
> Regarding girls well all i'll say is Croatian chicks rock


:lol: Yeah, I don't want to make trouble to anyone, for example if a wife recognizes her husband in a car with some other woman :lol:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Kosovo


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Surroundings


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

In Kosovo there is a big lack of electricity


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Prishtinë/Priština


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Prom Prishtinë/Priština to Peć/Peja

Bill Clinton boulevard






































































































35 km/h :lol:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Peć/Peja


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Patriarchate of Peć (Pećka patrijaršija)


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Now we'll climb back from Kosovo to Montenegro (Kula). Map:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Montenegro vol. 2 





























Again, the famous BG-Bar railway


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

And now we're on the main road between Serbia and Montenegro that goes through spectacular Morača canyon


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Vrachar said:


> Great pics Arno. :applause: I really enjoyed watching them. kay:
> 
> Greek highways are stunning!


Tnx everybody


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Yay, Arnavutluk has no motorways but nice highway infrastructure.
The red band on plates reminds me red band replacers in Turkey.

And why the hell they has LOW speed limits?


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Podgorica


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Now we're proceeding to Nikšić and then back to Croatia over Bosnia & Herzegovina, but before, we'll stop at the fascinating Ostrog monastery


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

The road up is scary 




















But it's worth it.


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

We proceed from Nikšić to the MNE-BH border, unfortunately some fire is burning...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

And welcome (again) to Bosnia&Herzegovina!


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Passing by Trebišnjica river


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

And passing through Trebinje


----------



## Realek (Mar 19, 2006)

E27 ???

WTF???


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Realek said:


> E27 ???
> 
> WTF???


Don't know, Michelin says E65 :dunno:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

No signs in Latin script... Also, no sign for Dubrovnik...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

On the way to Croatia


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

And the last few kms before Croatia, the coast and lights you see is Croatia, but we're still in B&H. Here is where we have a problem with building the A1, because HR is really narrow here...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

And the last picture from B&H. Župa Dubrovačka in Croatia is where you see the lights, but the place where the photo was taken and the mountain are in Bosnia&Herzegovina. From these positions our neighbours used to bomb Dubrovnik region, you can see how vulnerable it was.


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

:master: Bravo!

I'm speechless. This is the best thread ever!


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

And welcome back to Croatia, but this is still not the end


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Two more shots of Dubrovnik in the morning Sun











With the D8 road


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

KHS said:


> :master: Bravo!
> 
> I'm speechless. This is the best thread ever!


Thanx 

Again, Dubrovnik/F. Tuđman bridge


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

For some time we go back the same way as we came at the beginning.










At the Neretva river, a lot of fruit sellers:











Komin


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Great stuff snupix. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kapedani (Jun 2, 2006)

Snupix excellent pictures!! Some you took from Vlora and Llogara look to be the same pictures I took a couple of weeks myself over there  (link to my album here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ )

 same picture as yours









One question though about your excellent pictures...How do you take a picture from inside a car and make it look so good?? I guess for starters...a clean windshield (mine was covered in waterspots)...but maybe you have some good technique...and editing...to make them look so good?? (as in unhindered by the glass inside the car and the movement)

Any tips for us amatours??


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Bridge over Neretva river





















Construction of the A1 - Port of Ploče road:





























Ploče Junction:


----------



## TheCat (Apr 21, 2006)

Extremely enjoyable thread, thanks!


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Kapedani said:


> Snupix excellent pictures!! Some you took from Vlora and Llogara look to be the same pictures I took a couple of weeks myself over there  (link to my album here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ )
> 
> same picture as yours
> 
> ...


Hehe, it's a great road, really fascinating scenery. I'll take a look into your album.

About the pictures, first of all I tried to have the windshield as clean as possible all the time, but more important, I used a polarizer all the time to remove reflections on the windshield, which was more or less done well. Sometimes I pushed the camera out of the window to make a better picture...

:cheers:


About editing, it's just resizing, changing the gamma a little bit, and sharpening, and that's it, the same process automatically on all the pics.


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Now these are the last two pics on the D8 road before we turn inland behind Biokovo mountain and on the construction sites of the A1 (see the map above).




















The last part a bit later... :cheers:


----------



## UserFree (Aug 17, 2008)

Stunning pictures. Thank you. :cheers:


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

snupix said:


> Don't know, Michelin says E65 :dunno:


Maybe because of the old numeration system.
Istanbulites still call TEM as E5.


----------



## janiss (Aug 19, 2008)

:applause: nice trip :applause:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Spectacular pics and thread:cheers:


----------



## Kvaka 22 (Jul 28, 2008)

What a fantastic thread! kay: Thank you for this, Snupix. Since I'm very interested in roads, this was extremely interesting for me. 

I have a few questions for you, if you don't mind.

1. Could you tell us what car were you driving? I know it's a bit off-topic, but I'm really interested. 
2. How do you manage to drive and take such a good photos?

Again, thank you for such a great thread! :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I also have a question; where did you spend the night?


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

What a GREAT thread and GREAT pics :speechless:
A few questions:
- did you need visa for Kosovo, Montenegro and Albania?
- was it difficult to get into Kosovo?
Thanks :cheers:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Awesome pictures snoop!! you never dissapoint me dude!!!!

just two questions: do you guys from Croatia need a visa for Albania?? (cuz we do :bash: ), and why only passing by thru BiH 

in all, awesome as always snoop!!! kay:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

This is why this motorway is so important - industry and business zones are starting to grow along the A1:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Tunnel Konjsko
















































A typical service area:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Under Trtar by Šibenik


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## Mr.BobbY (Jul 5, 2008)

:applause::applause::applause:

:master:

:cheers2:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Normally, this would be a bad situation... but in our case it was a winning situation... in the next (and last) part of this journey...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

...because we got a chance to take this (white) magnificent road above Sv. Rok tunnel (with 7km queue before it) over Mali Alan pass and Tulove grede on the Velebit mountain...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

View over the Sv. Rok tunnel south portal:











The same service area (Marune) where we began our photoset:










Or if you prefer











We continue up











Again, from a different perspective


----------



## SkaNdErBeG (Mar 16, 2006)

spectacular photos - amazing trip :applause: 

:cheers2:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)




----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Unfortunately, this was a heavy battles area and many Croats defending our country died here...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Aaaand, this would be it, from Sv. Rok to Sv. Rok in 6 days, exactly on the holiday of St. Rok 

Here is a picture for the end, taken from the road to Mali Alan. Hope you enjoyed! :cheers:


----------



## Seagull (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice, snupix! I planned to do such a trip myself... but now, there is no need for that! Thanks!
I immagine you have ZG Croatian plates. Was it scary to get through some places... for exemple Trebinje?


----------



## Seagull (Dec 28, 2007)

snupix said:


> Motorway A29 being built between Siátista and ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between Siatista and Kastoria towards Albanian border. Than you go to Korce in Albania and than to Tirana via Elbasan. A Greek motorway from Grevena via Trikala to Lamia is going to connect Tirana and Athens over the shortest route. So, also Croatia and Athens. It is shorter than via the Adriatic-ionian route.


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Seagull said:


> Very nice, snupix! I planned to do such a trip myself... but now, there is no need for that! Thanks!
> I immagine you have ZG Croatian plates. Was it scary to get through some places... for exemple Trebinje?


Do it yourself, it's really worth it 

p.s. pogledaj PM...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Seagull said:


> Between Siatista and Kastoria towards Albanian border. Than you go to Korce in Albania and than to Tirana via Elbasan. A Greek motorway from Grevena via Trikala to Lamia is going to connect Tirana and Athens over the shortest route. So, also Croatia and Athens. It is shorter than via the Adriatic-ionian route.


So I thought. But it seems a bit early to build that since Albania is still far from building that motorway, and the road between Korce and Pogradec is, I guess, not perfect.


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

What an amazing effort. One of the best threads that I've viewed in a long time (one that pertains to Balkan motorways). Great scenery and landscape. It seems that Albania has the worst roads, and seeing sheep and cows on main roads is absolutely shocking, same with that donkey in Montenegro.  It's good that situation in AP KiM is improving as well.
To fully accomplish your Balkan journey, hopefully we'll get to see another trip of yours more eastwards (Bulgaria, Romania, Serbia). 

PS. Don't make me go back looking for it, what camera did you use again?


----------



## Morsue (Mar 28, 2008)

He used a Nikon D80 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Mali said:


> What an amazing effort. One of the best threads that I've viewed in a long time (one that pertains to Balkan motorways). Great scenery and landscape. It seems that Albania has the worst roads, and seeing sheep and cows on main roads is absolutely shocking, same with that donkey in Montenegro.  It's good that situation in AP KiM is improving as well.
> To fully accomplish your Balkan journey, hopefully we'll get to see another trip of yours more eastwards (Bulgaria, Romania, Serbia).
> 
> PS. Don't make me go back looking for it, what camera did you use again?


Tnx... I'd like to do a trip to the East. I'm especially interested in RO&BG infrastructure (bc. Serbian infra. looks similar like the rest of the exYu so i know what to expect). And never been there, so...

Albania has the worst roads, but I was really surprised how good they are actually, much much much better than I expected. It's really developing fast and once they finish the main roads, tourism industry will definitely boom, especially in the beautiful south... We have to remember, 15 years ago they had nothing, absolutely nothing.

Sheep and cows were fun, but it wasn't really problematic or dangerous... And it happened only a few times, the ones caught on the camera...

The camera was Nikon D80 + Nikkor 18-70 lens, except on the last pictures from above Sv. Rok, that one was Panasonic FZ18 

:cheers:


----------



## ljubav_aha (Sep 6, 2007)

great tour adventure snupix

do you have any update about peljesac bridge project,is ti really finaly accepted or it is still in the doubtfull process ?


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

@Seagull 
The part of Maliakos in PATHE (center of the map) is nearly constructed (most of it is already used) and it's one of the most spectacular so far (click 1, 2 , 3). Also the most recent update of Egnatia's progress is this (June '08).


----------



## Foolish Farmer (Jun 6, 2006)

@snupix: video sam albanske i kosovske slice u threadu od vas. hvala lepa isve najlepse u zivotu. zeli vam.


Thanks for sharing those amazing pictures!


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Snupix thanks for sharing your photos with us. Your camera is very clear.

It seems that Croatia has the best roads in whole Central Europe. I am impressed by the good quality of roads.The Albanian scenery from Llogara to Saranda is very beautiful. I was in Dhermi in 2006 and they have plans to fix the secondary road that lead down to the town.

Great Job for the pics


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Photos aren't visible any more.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Wait until Monday.:naughty:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Why?


----------



## ABRob (Feb 10, 2008)

New month!


----------



## Seagull (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a pity that the pics are no longer visible...


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Try to upload the pics again at imageshack.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Tomorrow they will be visible again.

Photobucket.com account has monthly bandwidth limits. That's why it works much better than imageshack and many other counterparts.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

keber said:


> Photobucket.com account has monthly bandwidth limits. That's why it works much better than imageshack and many other counterparts.


:dunno: my photos from photobucket are allways visible


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ So fewer people actually watch it apparantly. I wonder if the Picasa albums ever get down. I have over 2 GB in pics uploaded so far (3rd account  )


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Ok, I'm back, so I'll transfer the pics to another album...


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Okay, so the pictures are back! :cheers:

Please tell me if any links are still broken.


----------



## Seagull (Dec 28, 2007)

Finally the pictures are back! But I have now saved all the pages to my hard disk!
Are they going to build a motorway in Montenegro towards Serbia through the Morača canyon? It is going to be a hard work!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24201018&postcount=105


----------



## OettingerCroat (May 24, 2005)

excellent report!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Teacher (Aug 21, 2007)

Amazing trip, I must repeat what others have said. We're planning something similar for our next Europe trip, including Slovenia, but probably not Greece.

Seagull, that motorway is supposed to bypass the canyon, but it won't be much easier. Almost a half of the first 50 km section is to be tunnels/bridges. It's planned to be built first, as it removes a serious bottleneck, both in the summer (traffic) and winter (unpredictable weather). But the current road will become an awesome scenic drive with all trucks and heavy traffic gone.


----------



## meteopehlin (May 14, 2008)

Excellent tour and photos, Snupix!


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

WoooW...koje super slike! Svaka čast! :master:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

I've finally looked at all pictures! What to say? I guess the fact itself that I needed so long tells how interesting the thread is. Seriously, one of the best threads ever, snupix!  So most of main roads in Albania are really as good as seen on SSC, not just a few patches here and there. And the nature... breathtaking.

Thanks for sharing my dream tour with us! :cheers:


----------



## squirrel_ri (Jul 12, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Thank you Snupix for providing us an in-depth overview of the whole infrastructural-tourist-economical overview of the "Western balkans". One of the best photo diaries I've ever seen. SO many new backgroud info: Pevec chain in Macedonia, VIp. 
I had the feeling of travelling fo only 60 Mb 

Did you write an essay (English or Croatian) about your impressions? Any kind? Will you publish it somewhere?


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Tnx everybody again. I didn't write anything apart from this thread, maybe I will if I find some time for it, but you can freely ask me any questions...


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

came in this thread few weeks ago and pics were missing... after i was avoiding it knowing it would take me hours to look all this 
and now i've seen them all... magnificent trip... well done...
i always wanted to go south toward our neighbors, but never really had the chance... now these pictures serve me as excuse to delay my trip even longer 
but i sure hope of going down there some time in future...

well done Arno :banana:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

DJZG said:


> after i was avoiding it knowing it would take me hours to look all this


Yeah, me too.


----------



## BIK (Nov 29, 2004)

Amazing pictures. Thanks so much for sharing them with us. I would love to do a road trip from Slovenia all the way down to Macedonia.
Not so much for the roads, but to see the whole region. I've been everywhere in the world but never around the 'old country'.
Thanks again.


----------



## Seagull (Dec 28, 2007)

The Teacher said:


> Amazing trip, I must repeat what others have said. We're planning something similar for our next Europe trip, including Slovenia, but probably not Greece.
> 
> Seagull, that motorway is supposed to bypass the canyon, but it won't be much easier. Almost a half of the first 50 km section is to be tunnels/bridges. It's planned to be built first, as it removes a serious bottleneck, both in the summer (traffic) and winter (unpredictable weather). But the current road will become an awesome scenic drive with all trucks and heavy traffic gone.


Thanks. It is going to be interesting.
But I'm personally more interested in the Adriatic-ionian motorway. What about that?


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

snupix said:


> We contionue along the D8:


Unfortunately, this forest is now gone for a long, long time...


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

hno:


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

snupix said:


> Unfortunately, this forest is now gone for a long, long time...


Why? What happened exactly? Fire hno: ?

Where was this forest, on the sea side or the inland?

I hope the scenery around Makarska is still intact!


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, a disastrous wild fire a few days ago almost reached the town itself. The town was defended but unfortunately the scenery has been radically changed.

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCF7pR2ovDQ


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

i haven't really watched news in past few days... 

how much forest has burned around Makarska?


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

DJZG said:


> i haven't really watched news in past few days...
> 
> how much forest has burned around Makarska?


Cca 800 ha of pine forest

It was all over media, regular TV program has been interrupted several times that night with breaking news about events down there in Makarska, evacuations and stuff - how on earth you managed to miss it all


----------



## DJZG (Aug 2, 2007)

Zanovijetalo said:


> Cca 800 ha of pine forest
> 
> It was all over media, regular TV program has been interrupted several times that night with breaking news about events down there in Makarska, evacuations and stuff - how on earth you managed to miss it all



lol... let's just say i haven't watched anything on our TV for months 
i just live on internet downloading what i want to watch and satellite programs 
shame i still have to pay subscription for HRT...


----------



## The Teacher (Aug 21, 2007)

Seagull said:


> Thanks. It is going to be interesting.
> But I'm personally more interested in the Adriatic-ionian motorway. What about that?


As you can imagine, there's no point in having that one built before Croatia nears the completion of her part, as it doesn't do much for local traffic within Montenegro (unlike the north-south route). But some activities are underway, and from what I have heard, once construction starts, it should be completed fairly quickly. It has to be built in one piece to make any sense, and, surprisingly, the corridor is quite favorable, at least compared to the north-south motorway. It remains to be seen whether it would go through Bosnia as initially planned, or directly to Croatia.


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

Realek said:


> E27 ???
> 
> WTF???


nice pictures, and very nice trip...

bthw E27 is the road that connects Pristina with Skopje. The highway is under construction....planed to be finished next year. Tha pic is before entering to Ferizaje, the highway is almost there......


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

Plisat said:


> nice pictures, and very nice trip...
> 
> bthw E27 is the road that connects Pristina with Skopje. The highway is under construction....planed to be finished next year. Tha pic is before entering to Ferizaje, the highway is almost there......


on my map this highway is E65.


----------



## Strajder (Sep 7, 2008)

panda80 said:


> on my map this highway is E65.


E27 is earlier number for E65, like former E5/now is E75...


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Fier-Lushnje road almost finished. 










Albania is too pre-occupied with building Durres-Kukes motorway but i think Adriatic-Ionian Motorway should be our governments priority. This area links the most beautiful parts of Western Balkans.


----------



## Satan Of Panonia (Jan 11, 2009)

One of the best therads i've seen.


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Ban.BL said:


> no, why?


Because this is confusing for foreigners. I think that all traffic signs in one country should be standardized. Like the Greeks have - yellow font for Greek, white for Latin script, and it's the same on all the roads...


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

snupix said:


> Because this is confusing for foreigners. I think that all traffic signs in one country should be standardized. Like the Greeks have - yellow font for Greek, white for Latin script, and it's the same on all the roads...


why is it confusing for foreigners? they only know Latin script and they look for it on the sign so it is the same if it is 1st or 2nd. 
When i am in Greece i easily ignore Greek alphabet. 
It is not rocket science.


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Day 4 Crna Gora (next)*

I return after Easter holidays










The route of that day: Cavtat - all Kotor Bay - Kotor - Budva - Sutomore





























Budva


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

after Budva going to the south




















other info tourism: in RO , in EN


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Day 5 Crna Gora*









the route of the day: Sutomore - Podgorica -Ostrog Monastery - Niksic - Savnik - Zabljak - Tara Kanion - Mojkovac - Moraca klisura- Podgorica - Cetinje - Budva - Sutomore.










new(?) tunnel between Sutomore and Podgorica,4-5 km, toll 3 euro



















Skoder lake, the largest from Balkans


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Podgorica - Ostrog*









E762 Podgorica-Niksic









turn to the right


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Ostrog - Niksic*


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Savnik - Zabljak*

This is national road No. 5 !





























this is the way between Savnik and Zabliak









this was my only good map in that day (repeat: Sutomore - Podgorica - Ostrog - Niksic - Savnik - Zabriak - Tara kanion - Mojkovac - Moraca -Podgorica - Cetinje - Budva - Sutomore


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

behind, Durmitor Mountains, the highest from Montenegro


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Durdevica Bridge over the Tara Canyon*


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*E65-E80 towards Podgorica, along Moraca river*


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

Millenium Bridge in Podgorica











after Cetinje, going down to Budva











near old town


Other tourism info: in RO , in EN


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Day 6 Shqiperia*





















Bar - Sukobin


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sukobin, the border


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

entering in Albania, Murigan.


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

Skoder


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

Skoder-Tirana


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

towards Durres


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Day 6 Shqiperia(next) Dhermi -Himare - Bors - Sarande - Kakavija - Greek border -Ioannina*




















we have problems with the road, from here to Sarande


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

still Dhermi


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

near sarande










first indicator in the last 100-150km: ahead - Sarande, Kakavija


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

intersection with E853 Fier - Girokaster -Kakavija













other touristic info: in RO , in EN


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

What was your average speed? 20 km/h? :nuts:


----------



## oldirty718 (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations to both snupix and areal51 
This has to be one of the greatest Balkan threads ever!
:cheers:


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Excellent pictures! Keep posting. :cheers:


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*My Albanian Map In Balkan Tour*

I had this Road atlas from 2005 in my trip:










And look my map of South-Albania:










The best road isn't in red colour Vlore - Dhermi -Himare - Sarande!

The best way to go to Greece is Fier - Ballsh - Tepelene(the white road) - Girokaster - Kakavija . We didn't know that.

...anyway, Vlore-Sarande is more beautiful like any other road.
We went on the road to the coast due to snupix and I don't regret this. This way will be paved completly in 1-2 years and will be one of the most scenic roads, better like the roads on the coast of Croatia and Muntenegru because it is more wild, less crowded and just passing only 4-5 localities


soon: Greece


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

First of all, let me clarify to others, that's not even a national road for Albania. That's off the beaten path. Mountain top infrastructure is probably the same in most European villages. I have seen the same in some Dutch villages in Canada.

He basically went in top of a mountain in the village of Dhermi.... of course the speed is going to 20km/hour

Imagine travelling in this village of Qeparo,Albania with a car...

















Anyways, thanks for the photographs areal.


----------



## Shqiptario (Apr 26, 2008)

Photos are a bit old.The riviera road in Albania is almost finished now.


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah, and it's worth saying that those unpaved parts are only a minor part of the section. Now there's probably even less road works because some parts are completed.


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

DanMs said:


> First of all, let me clarify to others, that's not even a national road for Albania. That's off the beaten path. Mountain top infrastructure is probably the same in most European villages. I have seen the same in some Dutch villages in Canada.
> 
> He basically went in top of a mountain in the village of Dhermi.... of course the speed is going to 20km/hour
> 
> Anyways, thanks for the photographs areal.


and what is the main road to Saranda? Is there some other road leading there coz this is not the right one, i am interested to go there so i am asking.


----------



## Foolish Farmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Ban.BL said:


> and what is the main road to Saranda? Is there some other road leading there coz this is not the right one, i am interested to go there so i am asking.


The main road to Saranda is the SH4. More than now, when the part between Vlore and Tepelena is finished.


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

i didn´t understand you guys have said it is not the main road to Sarande? Can someone please show on the map the road he used and where is this main road?


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

snupix said:


> Here it is...


Llogara Pass
I think you can see Corfu behind, at 45-50km, in these pics(912m - the highest peak), but at the right side you can see Italy sometimes, rarely (only 140m elevation)

I founded for you these pics on panoramio & flickr:































..."montagne albanesi" - pictures taken from the other side of Otranto Strait, near Lecce/Otranto/Tricase (distance 80-90km)


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Day 7 Kerkyra*









Ioannina - A2 - Igoumenitsa - Ferry - Lefkimi - Corfu Town - Paleokastritsa








Ioannina south- intersection with "Egnatia odos"


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

near u/c A2


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ionian Sea


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

leaving Igoumenitsa













we arrive to Lefkimi


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

olives all over the island


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

near the road is runway landing, Corfu airport


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

leaving Corfu Town to North, 2+2( 3? hm ) lanes, 4-5 km


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Day 8 Corfu-North*









a small tour Corfu Town - Kassiopi - Sidari - Paleokastritsa


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ipsos,here is the hottest water from Corfu

also, you can see Panthokrator the highest peak in the island.


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

North-East of the island. Albania (Buthrint) is in front at 3 km.
Sarande must to be to the left side at 10-12km


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

Kalampaka


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

going up to the rocks


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

other touristic info: in RO , in EN


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Day 12 Olympus*

The Route: Kalampaka - Trikala - Larissa - Litochoro (mt.Olimp 1100m) - Thessaloniki - Kavala - Keramoti - Ferry - Thassos(Golden Beach)


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

Trikala - Larissa , 4 lanes all distance









Larissa south , A1 to North , we took left at the last moment


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

behind, 2 peaks over 2900m










Aegean Sea


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

going down to the sea level


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

back to the motorway


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

tunnel under Katerini










intersection with A2 "Egnatia"


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

to the left: FYR(Macedonia), Skopje









after Thessaloniki


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Ahh... Meteora is beautiful! Did you go up to Olympos? I went up, it's a beautiful experience!


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Amazing. Evzoni is ridiculous, btw, especially since they have signs for Skopje elsewhere.


----------



## snupix (Apr 27, 2005)

Verso said:


> Amazing. Evzoni is ridiculous, btw, especially since they have signs for Skopje elsewhere.


Agreed.


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

What's so bad about Evzonoi? Don't get me wrong, I haven't passed there but the area seems beautiful and the customs decent :dunno:


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Olympios said:


>


:lol: I meant signs. Like Lipovac used to be in Croatia. They had war, ok, but instead of Belgrade they could've put Slavonski Brod or Osijek, not Lipovac. They probably wanted to show how long Croatia stretches, and that it ends no sooner than by Lipovac, but that village was sometimes the _only_ destination towards Belgrade, and that was annoying.


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

^^
OK. I can see now the problem with the signs. I don't thing that it's a big deal writing Skopje though regardless that the signs for Skopje are elsewhere. I misunderstood you and I thought that a weird Slovenian had something personal with Evzonoi's cute flowers


----------



## superalbanian (Mar 12, 2009)

uhh Kosovo roads look so crappy compred to those of Croatia and FYROM... Im jelous! Rghhh! Aah well.


----------



## Nik the Greek (Apr 1, 2007)

Here on A-27 the have Skopje (Skopia) on the New Signs.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos974/3500499152/#preview

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos974/3499680477/

And here on with F.Y.R.O.M on National Road 2+3.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos974/?saved=1


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

exit to Bulgaria


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

Volvi Lake


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

Kavala. We saw the port and the ferries, but we decided to take the ferry to Thassos Island from Keramoti.


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

leaving the little & beautiful town


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

Limenas, Thassos Island


other touristic info: in RO , in EN


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Beautiful pics! A2 looks all fresh.



Nik the Greek said:


> Here on A-27 the have Skopje (Skopia) on the New Signs.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos974/3500499152/#preview
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikos974/3499680477/


I know, where it's much less needed (I think Bitola would be enough, even though it's small). I've even seen "Skop*je*" somewhere.


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Day 13 Tour of Thassos*









from Golden Beach to> S-W-N-E


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

some pics:


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

Limenas, the capital









view from antic theatre


other touristic info: in RO , in EN


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Day 14 Turkiye*

Thassos -A2 Egnatia - Xanthi - Komotini - border GR/TR - Ipsala - Tekirdag - Kirklareli - Derekoy - border TR/BG.
we slept after Burgas at Pomorije.










leaving the island


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

A2 was u/c before Xanthi


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

exit to Ormenio-Svilengrad GR/BG border


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

This is in 2008. Seems like they have put some barriers.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ How come the line is yellow? Aren't they usually white?


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

DanMs said:


> This is in 2008. Seems like they have put some barriers.


I am sorry but this looks scary.


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

You think that's scary?


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

that is insane


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Switzerland









Albania










Same thing. Nothing scary with a 1x1 Road in which 90% of it has barriers on steep turns.


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

You posted a video, and looking at that video it looks really scary. Maybe you got used to that, but others are not.
And this road in SUI from this perspective is also scary.


----------



## pause (Apr 14, 2009)

The Montenegro/Albania/Kosovo triangle is the most mountainous area in the Balkans, with roads stretching at very high altitudes.


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

^^wow
Maybe MNE and AL, but not Kosovo


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

DanMs said:


> Switzerland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

You can spot Llogara from Italy? I didn't know that...


----------



## areal51 (Nov 27, 2007)

^^ I put other 2 pics with "montagni albanesi" in this thread (my albanian day)


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

_in this place it was happened this crash:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js7B8cZfXj0 _

Wow at least he is okay. On that note i think these roads are perfect for motorcycling/bike rides. They are exotic in that sense.


----------



## DanMs (Apr 16, 2006)

Here it is in slow motion Llogara Pass and Gjirokastra streets (2007)


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

Ban.BL said:


> ^^wow
> Maybe MNE and AL, but not Kosovo


Yes, Kosovo too. The MNE - AL - KS triangle is very mountainous and has roads in very high altitudes. The same is true of the AL - KS - MK triangle, especially in the Sharr area.


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Kosovo is only really the Peja region where it intersects with Montenegro and the boarder with Albania... Mainland Kosovo is quite flat compared to Montenegro and Albania.


----------



## Ban.BL (Dec 26, 2008)

Off course that´s why it has always been Kosovo polje (Kosovo plain)


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

Indeed....!


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

shpirtkosova said:


> ^^ Kosovo is only really the Peja region where it intersects with Montenegro and the boarder with Albania... Mainland Kosovo is quite flat compared to Montenegro and Albania.


Have you ever been to Brod, a village in the triangle between KS - MK - AL? Very high altitude. It's the southwestern tip of the country.


----------



## shpirtkosova (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ Yes, please read my comment before you make your own views, I just stated that the only mountainous regions in Kosovo are the ones that triangle you mention... Ofcourse we have low mountains spread around Kosovo but not really "mountain" mountains.


----------

